# Hello all!



## WanHwa (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi everyone! I am new to the board and new to Martial Arts. I have been training in HwaRang Do under Master Ken Corona (on and off) for almost a year now. He is an awesome teacher and a good friend! I am a yellow sash. I think I will be at yellow sash forever because I can't seem to remember the techniques. Thankfully, KJN Corona has the patience of a saint.

Well, hello to everyone. I look forward to great discussions.

Farang

Sue


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 28, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 28, 2007)

welcome to MT!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 28, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Don't be too hard on yourself in your training. It'll come.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the board and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Sue.  Glad to have another KMA lady around here!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kosho (Apr 30, 2007)

welcome happy posting.

 never move backwards to  move forwards

Kosho


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Be sure to stop in the Korean MA threads. We'd love to hear your thoughts on things.


----------



## Ping898 (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## achilles95 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't know how I missed your M&G thread.  Welcome!


----------

